# *NOS* 3x GOLD DAYTON 72



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

WHAT YALL THINK THESE ARE WORTH??























































:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 
:uh: 2K :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

and the survey says???


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

priceless 

id never sell em, id say 2g like the homie said.


----------



## McBain (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 05:43 PM~19534048
> *WHAT YALL THINK THESE ARE WORTH??
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

More than 2. Just have to find the right buyer.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 7 2011, 06:56 PM~19534659
> *More than 2.  Just have to find the right buyer.
> *


id say more than 2.....for 2 they can sit in the boxes in my closet...


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 08:16 PM~19534850
> *id say more than 2.....for 2 they can sit in the boxes in my closet...
> *


id say 1450 shipped you beat me to the punch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 06:16 PM~19534850
> *id say more than 2.....for 2 they can sit in the boxes in my closet...
> *


So you have them. :cheesy: I thought maybe you were thinking of buying them.  If they were mine, and I had to sell them, I'd ask 3 obo to start. :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 7 2011, 07:18 PM~19534872
> *id say 1450 shipped you beat me to the punch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


didnt know we were racing :0


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 08:26 PM~19534939
> *didnt know we were racing  :0
> *


so are these wheels NEW but just had tires put on them, or are they used, and have new tires put on them? or?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 7 2011, 07:27 PM~19534950
> *so are these wheels NEW but just had tires put on them, or are they used, and have new tires put on them? or?
> *


they are new 1992 pre stamped daytons that still have the factory silicone protectant that hasnt damaged the finish....


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 08:29 PM~19534965
> *they are new 1992 pre stamped daytons that still have the factory silicone protectant that hasnt damaged the finish....
> *


man the only 13s id spend 5k on would be some heavy engraved ass wire wheel kings or og zenith series 2s in 10 out of 10 condition...but what do i know


----------



## Sixty_Three (Oct 27, 2010)

nice wheels but 1500 tops


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

ok so now that we have established the condition of the wheels, what is the price?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 7 2011, 07:30 PM~19534975
> *man the only 13s id spend 5k on would be some heavy engraved ass wire wheel kings or og zenith series 2s in 10 out of 10 condition...but what do i know
> *


great mind think alike


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 08:35 PM~19535029
> *great mind think alike
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

id day they would go for whatever dayton asks for them :dunno:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 08:50 PM~19535196
> *id day they would go for whatever dayton asks for them :dunno:
> *


?????????????????????????
skim what you mean homie, no warranty, caps look old ,and no chrome adapters,or no hub or lip stamps??????????????????????????????









2500 shipped


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 7 2011, 08:15 PM~19535459
> *?????????????????????????
> skim what you mean homie, no warranty, caps look old ,and no chrome adapters,or no hub or lip stamps??????????????????????????????
> 
> ...


you obviously dont know the history behind dayton wheels. chrome adapters are a new thing as are the hub and lip stamp. these wheels are NEW they arent used but still have the stickers on them lol. but whatever man im not upset i know what i have. and these spokes are non tapered also. good luck with your sale on your all golds. they are nice wheels


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 09:20 PM~19535529
> *you obviously dont know the history behind dayton wheels.  chrome adapters are a new thing as are the hub and lip stamp.  these wheels are NEW they arent used but still have the stickers on them lol. but whatever man im not upset i know what i have. and these spokes are non tapered also. good luck with your sale on your all golds. they are nice wheels
> *


no shit shurlock holmes..............................i aint upset either, i also know what i got,as i also own a few sets of pre-stamp :biggrin: 
good luck with your sell to.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 7 2011, 09:15 PM~19535459
> *?????????????????????????
> skim what you mean homie, no warranty, caps look old ,and no chrome adapters,or no hub or lip stamps??????????????????????????????
> 
> ...


reason i say this is because the quality of the plating on prestamps is better than the plating on todays daytons. i know people seek out super clean prestamps just for that reason so an NOS set of prestamps to some is like hitting the jackpot.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh man......... where have you been hiding these uso????Pm sent



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 05:43 PM~19534048
> *WHAT YALL THINK THESE ARE WORTH??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

those ar worth enough to no put on a car


----------



## listoB (Nov 17, 2010)

x2 i have some prestamped 72 all crome not show quality but good shape n i put them up for sale but fuck that for the offers im getting i rather keep them in my closet


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3+Jan 7 2011, 08:27 PM~19534950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danger!!! You gave him his own medicine!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 11:43 PM~19535772
> *reason i say this is because the quality of the plating on prestamps is better than the plating on todays daytons. i know people seek out super clean prestamps just for that reason so an NOS set of prestamps to some is like hitting the jackpot.
> *


yea cuz my center gold 72s are still lookin good


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 7 2011, 09:25 PM~19535576
> *no shit shurlock holmes..............................i aint upset either, i also know what i got,as i also own a few sets of pre-stamp :biggrin:
> good luck with your sell to.
> *


this ***** mad cause no one wants his 5 million dollar rims lol


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jan 7 2011, 10:20 PM~19537099
> *this ***** mad cause no one wants his 5 million dollar rims lol
> *


 :drama:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 7 2011, 11:25 PM~19536646
> *those ar worth enough to not put on a car
> *


BINGO!
WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 11:20 PM~19535529
> *you obviously dont know the history behind dayton wheels.  chrome adapters are a new thing as are the hub and lip stamp.  these wheels are NEW they arent used but still have the stickers on them lol. but whatever man im not upset i know what i have. and these spokes are non tapered also. good luck with your sale on your all golds. they are nice wheels
> *


sorry cochese, look again


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 8 2011, 06:11 AM~19538383
> *sorry cochese, look again
> *


this is what i consider a tapered spoke....maybe its not the proper term.


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

These are very nice Ken...........


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 7 2011, 10:43 PM~19535772
> *reason i say this is because the quality of the plating on prestamps is better than the plating on todays daytons. i know people seek out super clean prestamps just for that reason so an NOS set of prestamps to some is like hitting the jackpot.
> *


naw ***** it aint nothin like hittin tha jackpot......u ever hit tha jackpot??????? me neither.. but i know it aint pretty :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 7 2011, 08:15 PM~19535459
> *?????????????????????????
> skim what you mean homie, no warranty, caps look old ,and no chrome adapters,or no hub or lip stamps??????????????????????????????
> 
> ...


You can keep the tacky hub and lip stamps,I'll keep my pre-stamped D's

A real G can tell a Real D no matter if stamped or not,I don't need to impress the noobs :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice ass rims BTW
:worship:
Those are keepers


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 05:47 AM~19538435
> *this is what i consider a tapered spoke....maybe its not the proper term.
> 
> 
> ...


Stepped spoke I think.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Jan 7 2011, 08:15 PM~19535459
> *?????????????????????????
> skim what you mean homie, no warranty, caps look old ,and no chrome adapters,or no hub or lip stamps??????????????????????????????
> 
> ...


caps look old because they are 19 years old lol. with original paper work


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 01:07 PM~19540592
> *caps look old because they are 19 years old lol.  with original paper work
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those are sick
:worship:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Man Ken..those are beautiful. i'd put em up.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Jan 7 2011, 11:57 PM~19536923
> *x2 i have some prestamped 72 all crome not show quality but good shape n i put them up for sale but fuck that for the offers im getting i rather keep them in my closet
> *


Might as well pack them away brother. I been buyin used D's for years. Not gonna get much more for a rashed set of 14s with beat up knockoffs. Id sure roll them on a daily tho. I'm still looking for you a setup.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Offer is on the table uso,them are badass! :thumbsup: still waiting for pics on them chrome 72's you mentioned.


> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 01:07 PM~19540592
> *caps look old because they are 19 years old lol.  with original paper work
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

NIB or NOS or whatever...


I say: find a clean car, throw some tires on them, and roll til them bishes fall off :biggrin:


A few years ago, I came up on a set of truspokes in the boxes and 3 of the 4 had never even been opened (warranty cards, og schrader valves, etc.) and had them for a little over a week before they were mounted and on the car... But that's just me :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 8 2011, 05:52 PM~19542390
> *NIB or NOS or whatever...
> I say:  find a clean car, throw some tires on them, and roll til them bishes fall off  :biggrin:
> A few years ago, I came up on a set of truspokes in the boxes and 3 of the 4 had never even been opened (warranty cards, og schrader valves, etc.) and had them for a little over a week before they were mounted and on the car...  But that's just me  :rofl:
> *


i think these wheels deserve a set of premium sport ways that never been mounted....


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 05:55 PM~19542416
> *i think these wheels deserve a set of premium sport ways that never been mounted....
> *



And a car that's fitting 



Those are sexy ass rims tho!!!


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 07:43 PM~19534048
> *WHAT YALL THINK THESE ARE WORTH??
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 7 2011, 10:25 PM~19536646
> *those ar worth enough to no put on a car
> *


 :wow: 
X2 IF you don't need the money Don't sell em, the older they get the more they are worth, Believe me Dayton will be around long after everybody on here is dead and gone....... The longer you have them, the less the chance of someone else having them...... SO when Dayton has a museum or a museum looks for something like that ready to drop some real cash, that is when it will be time. May seem far, but i have family that kept shit, and boyyyy Everything Goes up!

Very nice, Keep em that way with NO moisture/humidity for sure.


----------



## Ant63ss (Aug 20, 2006)

You really want to know what they're worth? Take em to these guys....


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 8 2011, 03:50 PM~19540917
> *Damn those are sick
> :worship:
> *



x 2


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 8 2011, 05:55 PM~19542416
> *i think these wheels deserve a set of premium sport ways that never been mounted....
> *


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 7 2011, 05:43 PM~19534048
> *WHAT YALL THINK THESE ARE WORTH??
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass rims :thumbsup: ...
Those pics reminded me of when I came up on a set of some brand new in the box 88 spokes from 1995... A friend from the club had to sell them and I got them a year ago and now they're sitting on my Towncar :biggrin: ... If you dont need the money dont sell them bro... TTT for them prestamped D's


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

Are the KO! and Adapters NOS!!???? Also, will u sale them?????? real nice wheels!!!!


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

how much


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Are you fucking serious :uh:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

He is not new to LIL. 

i think he's just messing around.


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

regallowlow187 said:


> Are you fucking serious :uh:


fuck you ******..i know he dont have these anymore


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

Then go to Baltimore bish ass 





MIJO65 said:


> fuck you ******..i know he dont have these anymore


----------

